# Question regarding venison sticks or sausage??



## jdomep (Dec 18, 2011)

i have been reading all the posts regarding venison and not one post has had beef mixed in with the venison. all the posts i have read is mixing in pork. i have a ton of ground beef in my freezer and would like to mix with my venison to make some sticks and sausage but i dont want to waste it, if they wont taste great. can anybody tell me if they just use pork for the cost factor or is there a flavor factor also?

thanks!


----------



## mballi3011 (Dec 18, 2011)

We add pork most of the time for the fat not so much the flavor. You can use beef if you want to but it ususally doesn't have that much fat in it. Now what is the fat content of your ground bee 70/30 might be good enough but usually I like 30% fat to my venison. You can use your beef and add some more fat to it if you want.


----------



## eman (Dec 18, 2011)

What mark said. It's a fat thing. You may also check w/ a local butcher and see if you can get some beef fat trimmings. grind the fat and add to bring fat content to 30%.


----------



## boykjo (Dec 18, 2011)

Very good question jdomep.... I dont know the answer to that but I assume you dont see many peoople mixing beef with venison because they are both red meats and as Mballi3011 said the fat content is more preferable using the pork and as you stated the pork is much cheaper... I wouldnt say the flavor would be better using pork but it would be the appearance and texture that would change from what we are so used to in sausages................ Hopefuly a co-sausage head will play their two cents..............

Joe


----------



## big casino (Dec 18, 2011)

It's not the type of meat that makes a good sausage, it is the spices, and the smoking, but having enough fat, as stated is very important.

If your beef is lean, you can still add it, just get some pork belly and grind it up and add it too, If I was going to do this I think I would try 5lb venison 4lb beef 1lb porkbelly.

that way even if you your beef is lean the porkbelly should be enough fat for the venison.

as far as using pork or beef with venison, I have heard some people say they thought the pork fat had less of an affect on the flavor of the venison, and that beef tended to hide more of the venison flavor, I don't know that to be true, but everyone has different taste buds


----------



## doctord1955 (Dec 18, 2011)

I have been processing deer for 30 yrs.  I always use 70% deer 20% bf and 10% pork gives great texture and great taste.


----------



## jdomep (Dec 18, 2011)

thanks guys. i am going to try a small batch with my beef. its full of fat and if that helps hide the venison taste, that would even be better to me.


----------



## doctord1955 (Dec 18, 2011)

You will love it!  You will have a nice firm product!


----------



## rickwl63 (Dec 19, 2011)

I've made Venison Pepper sticks both ways (pork and beef).  Taste isn't much different between the two.  I usually mix my batches 50/50 and use 80/20 beef.  That gives enough fat to bind it and you end up with a good tasting product that isn't overly greasy.


----------

